# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Hyundai Accent

## kiros

Εχει αναψει το ενδεικτικο του κινητηρα αλλα δεν βλεπω να εχει προβλημα η μηχανη.
Που μπορει να οφειλεται;

----------


## aris285

μαπα το καυσιμο.
πρεπει να πας συνεργειο να στο σβησουν τωρα.

----------


## KarlBarks

κατι θα διαβασε λάθος ο αισθητηρας λαμδα ισως 

κακης ποιοτητας βενζίνη  παιζει να ειναι .


βαλε καμια 100αρα shell   και καθάρισες

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Aισθητήρας λ, καταλύτης, βενζίνη.

----------


## shoco

Σε Hyundai Accent μοντελο 2000 που εχω σε παρομοιο προβλημα εφταιγε ο αισθητηρας μιξης αερος καυσιμου. Κοστος με τοποθετηση γνησιου 110 ευρω.

----------


## kiros

Και το δικο μου ειναι μοντελο 2000 αλλα εχω κανει μονο 38.000 χιλιομετρα.
Προτου ξεκινησω εβαλα βενζινη.Ο δεικτης της βενζινας ηταν περιπου στο μεσον.Μετα απο 20 χιλιομετρα αρχισε να ανεβαινει χωρις λογο μεχρι τερμα.
Σταματησα και εσβησα την μηχανη.Μετα κατεβηκε και πηγε παλι στο μεσον περιπου.Μετα απο 30 χιλιομετρα αναψε το λαμπακι του κινητηρα και τωρα δεν σβηνει.

----------


## Radiometer

> Σε Hyundai Accent μοντελο 2000 που εχω σε παρομοιο προβλημα εφταιγε ο αισθητηρας μιξης αερος καυσιμου. Κοστος με τοποθετηση γνησιου 110 ευρω.



μια από τα ίδια και σε έμενα στο προηγούμενο αυτοκίνητο Hyundai Accent 2001 άναβε το check του κινητήρα.
με την αλλαγή του sensor αέρα όλα οκ

----------


## H3

> Και το δικο μου ειναι μοντελο 2000 αλλα εχω κανει μονο 38.000 χιλιομετρα.
> Προτου ξεκινησω εβαλα βενζινη.Ο δεικτης της βενζινας ηταν περιπου στο μεσον.Μετα απο 20 χιλιομετρα αρχισε να ανεβαινει χωρις λογο μεχρι τερμα.
> Σταματησα και εσβησα την μηχανη.Μετα κατεβηκε και πηγε παλι στο μεσον περιπου.Μετα απο 30 χιλιομετρα αναψε το λαμπακι του κινητηρα και τωρα δεν σβηνει.



Μαλλον εντελως ασχετο .Και στο δικο μου στα 40.000 αναψε το check ,ηταν προβλημα του αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας αερα  (AIT  sensor ) ,κοστος 140 Ε ,και στα 55.000 αλλαχτηκε και ο αισθητηρας θεσης γκαζιου (TPS sensor )
Ενα δεν βαλεις διαγνωστικο μονο υποθεσεις μπορεις να κανεις

----------


## kiros

> Ενα δεν βαλεις διαγνωστικο μονο υποθεσεις μπορεις να κανεις



Μονο στην αντιπροσωπεια γινεται; Και ποσο παιρνουν για τον ελεγχο;

----------


## H3

> Μονο στην αντιπροσωπεια γινεται; Και ποσο παιρνουν για τον ελεγχο;



γινεται σε οποιοδηποτε συνεργειο διαθετει καταλληλο διαγνωστικο software για το μοντελο αυτο ,εγω παντως το παω σε εξουσιοδοτημενο ,εκει εχουν και ανταλλακτικα και μπορεις να τελειωσεις αμεσως ,εκει που το παω εγω οσες φορες πηγα με check αναμενο για ελεγχο δεν μου χρεωσαν τιποτα

----------


## weather1967

> Μαλλον εντελως ασχετο .Και στο δικο μου στα 40.000 αναψε το check ,ηταν προβλημα του αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας αερα (AIR sensor ) ,κοστος 140 Ε ,και στα 55.000 αλλαχτηκε και ο αισθητηρας θεσης γκαζιου (TPS sensor )
> Ενα δεν βαλεις διαγνωστικο μονο υποθεσεις μπορεις να κανεις



Σωστος ο Μπαμπης,Απο οτι μου ειχε πει ο κουμπαρος μου που ειχε accent,πολλα acceντ της σειρας 2000-2003 ,εβγαλαν στα 40.000 πανω κατω χλμ αυτο το προβλημα ,με την μονη διαφορα οσοι ειχαν φυγει απο την εγγυηση,να επρεπε να δωσουν για original (ΑΙR sensor ) 300 ευρω,με 140 ευρω δεν επαιρνες original ,αλλα αλλη μαρκα.

Και στα 120.000 του ειχε αναψει το check παλι ,και ηθελε αλλαγη ο αισθητηρας του καταλύτη.
Με κοστος καπου στα 80-90 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλά ανταλακτικα-εργασια πριν 3 χρονια.

----------


## navar

και για μένα κρίνεται απαραίτητη η βόλτα απο συνεργείο με διαγνωστικό. μπορεί να είναι κάτι απλό, μπορεί να είναι κάτι που θέλει απλά reset απο στιγμιαίο κόλλημα/λάθος τιμή , αλλα μπορεί να είναι και προειδοποίηση για κάτι χοντρό και να το σώσεις πρίν το πάθει !

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία σε HYUNDAI, απλά να αναφέρω μιλώντας γενικότερα πως κάποια manuals αναφέρουν πως η συγκεκριμένη ένδειξη οφείλεται σε κάποιο πρόβλημα διάταξης αντιρυπαντικής τεχνολογίας του κινητήρα και πιάς το αυγό και... κούρευτο. Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση πρακτικά ήταν η (βουλωμένη) αντλία βενζίνης η οποία είναι πακέτο με το φλοτέρ στο ντεπόζιτο βενζίνης και η αντικατάσταση στοίχιεσε περί τα 300 ούρια αν θυμάμαι καλά. Το κακό είναι πως όταν ανάβει το συγκεκριμένο είναι αυτό που λέμε στους ΗΥ Fatal Error δηλ. σε αφήνει... 
Χαιρετώ!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> και για μένα κρίνεται απαραίτητη η βόλτα απο συνεργείο με διαγνωστικό. μπορεί να είναι κάτι απλό, μπορεί να είναι κάτι που θέλει απλά reset απο στιγμιαίο κόλλημα/λάθος τιμή , αλλα μπορεί να είναι και προειδοποίηση για κάτι χοντρό και να το σώσεις πρίν το πάθει !



 τι μπορει να παθει αν δεν το αλλαξει;

----------


## navar

και είμαστε σίγουρη οτι αυτό το λαμπάκι σημαίνει κάτι σχετικό με καύσιμο και δεν είναι ας πούμε ιμάντας χρονισμού ? η κάποιο πρόβλημα με τισ βαλβίδες ?
αν είναι όντος στο καύσιμο το θέμα στην χειρότερη να μείνει στον δρόμο χωρίς παιρετέρω ζημιά... αλλά αν είναι κάτι άλλο ?
το ρισκάρεις ?

θυμάμαι οτι τα είχα παίοξει όταν το opel corsa diesel άρχισε να σέρνεται και μου άναψε και το λαμπάκι του κινητήρα.... σκέφτηκα μόνο ... πάει το μοτέρ... ευτυχώς που είναι στην εγγύηση !!!

τελικά ήταν ενα σωληνάκι υψηλής στην τουρμπίνα και σέρνονταν γιατί δεν τούρμπιζε !

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το δικό μου Accent είναι μοντέλο του 1998 και εκτός από μια βλάβη στην αντλία νερού στα 25-30000 χλμ δεν έχει παρουσιάσει άλλα προβλήματα εκτός από την τυπική συντήρηση και αλλαγές φθαρμένων ανταλλακτικών. Άλλαξα σετ συμπλέκτη στα 90000χλμ και όλους σχεδόν τους ιμάντες και κάποια κολλάρα. Μεγάλο κόστος αλλά κάθε αυτοκίνητο το έχει αυτό μετά από κάποια χιλιόμετρα. Ποτέ δεν έχει ανάψει λαμπάκι κινητήρα. Είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την αξιοπιστία του.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

τελικα το λαμπακι σε τι προβλημα αντιστοιχει;

----------


## navar

μιας και πιάσαμε τα Hyundai εχω να πώ πως ... είναι πολύ "τίμια" αυτοκίνητα ! είναι αξιόπιστα , είναι οικονομικά είναι αυτόκινητο του λαού όπως ήταν κάποτε ο σκαραβέος !
δεν ξεχνάω κολλητό μου φίλο που ένα ATOS του 99 το έφτασε 380,000klm χωρίς το παραμικρό μηχανικό πρόβλημα ... εκτός απο ένα κλασικό πρόβλημα που είχε με τις μπροστά δισκόπλακες τον φρένων !
το αυτοκινητάκι αν και 1000CC ταξίδευε αξιοπρεπώς (μεχρί τα 140 που πήγαινε έτσι κιαλλιός) με 4 άτομα γαιδούρια και A/C.

επίσης το λέω τίμιο και οικονομικό, γιατί μετά απο μικρό-ατύχημα αλλάξαμε το καπό με γνήσιο αντιπροσωπείας στα 25€

γενικά τα μοντέλα Hyundai μετά το 99-00 (που έστρωσε σε θέματα οδηγισημότητας ) είναι πολύ καλές επιλογές !

----------


## kiros

Τελικα το πηγα σε συνεργείο με διαγνωστικό και εδειξε φτωχο μιγμα βενζινης. Επισης ειχε κρατησει στη μνημη και την αλλαγη μπαταριας που ειχα κανει πριν 2 χρονια.
Φυσικα το μηδενισε και τωρα δεν αναβει.Την επομενη φορα θα βαζω βενζινη απο αλλο βενζιναδικο.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Τελικα το πηγα σε συνεργείο με διαγνωστικό και εδειξε φτωχο μιγμα βενζινης. Επισης ειχε κρατησει στη μνημη και την αλλαγη μπαταριας που ειχα κανει πριν 2 χρονια.
> Φυσικα το μηδενισε και τωρα δεν αναβει.Την επομενη φορα θα βαζω βενζινη απο αλλο βενζιναδικο.



 οποτε μαλλον νοθευμενη βενζινη σου βαζανε!!!

----------


## kiros

> οποτε μαλλον νοθευμενη βενζινη σου βαζανε!!!



Οχι μαλλον, αλλα σιγουρα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Οχι μαλλον, αλλα σιγουρα.



τραβα χωστα τους!!!την πληρωνουμε που την πληρωνουμε 1.50 να βαζουνε και νοθευμενη;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Εχει αναψει το ενδεικτικο του κινητηρα αλλα δεν βλεπω να εχει προβλημα η μηχανη. *Που μπορει να οφειλεται;*







> μαπα το *καυσιμο*.
> πρεπει να πας συνεργειο να στο σβησουν τωρα.







> κατι θα διαβασε λάθος ο αισθητηρας λαμδα ισως κακης ποιοτητας *βενζίνη*  παιζει να ειναι . βαλε καμια 100αρα shell   και καθάρισες







> Aισθητήρας λ, καταλύτης, *βενζίνη*.



Και το ωραίο είναι ότι το πρωί *μέσα σε 3 λεπτά* είχε και την πιθανότερη απάντηση!
Τυχαίο ή βενζιν*άδικο*; Για λίγο κέρδος/λίτρο βενζίνης φαντάσου πόσοι πήγαμε στα συνεργεία ...
G

----------


## H3

> Και το ωραίο είναι ότι το πρωί *μέσα σε 3 λεπτά* είχε και την πιθανότερη απάντηση!
> Τυχαίο ή βενζιν*άδικο*; Για λίγο κέρδος/λίτρο βενζίνης φαντάσου πόσοι πήγαμε στα συνεργεία ...
> G



 Παντως καποιοες  βλαβες που αναφερθηκαν εδω δεν  εχουν καμια σχεση με την κακη βενζινη .Στην περιπτωση του φιλου  τωρα ,υπαρχει περιπτωση τελικα καποιος lamda sensor να εχει οντως προβλημα  ,και να μην ηταν προβλημα καυσιμου , θα πρεπει να περασει λιγος καιρος για να δειξει το πραγμα

----------


## leosedf

Φτιάξτε ένα κύκλωμα με το ΕLM327 που είναι συμβατό με όλους τους τύπους αυτοκινήτων και θα μπορέσετε μέσω του OBD να δείτε κωδικούς βλαβών και άλλα διαγνωστικά. http://www.elmelectronics.com/obdic.html#ELM327

----------


## Panoss

> Φτιάξτε ένα κύκλωμα με το ΕLM327 που είναι συμβατό με όλους τους τύπους αυτοκινήτων και θα μπορέσετε μέσω του OBD να δείτε κωδικούς βλαβών και άλλα διαγνωστικά. http://www.elmelectronics.com/obdic.html#ELM327



Αν φτιάξουμε δηλαδή το example circuit στη σελ. 60 και μετά (στο datasheet)
θα το συνδέσουμε με τη θύρα obd του αυτοκινήτου από τη μία μεριά και την σειριακή του PC από την άλλη και βλέπουμε τον κωδικό λάθους;
Έχεις φτιάξει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα;

----------


## leosedf

Ναι έχω φτιάξει θα βγάλω και μια φωτογραφία την πλακέτα μόλις πάω σπίτι. Είμαι στη διαδικασία να το βάλω σε κουτί τώρα.
Έχω φτιάξει την πλακέτα που υπάρχει εδώ http://www.tuning.it/elm327.php?l=e

----------


## Panoss

Το PCB απλό φαίνεται! Περίμενα να ναι πιο πολύπλοκο! Μάλλον θα το φτιάξω.
Το ΕLM327 στο darlas.gr και στην gr.rsdelivers.com δεν το βρήκα. Από πού το πήρες; Είναι ακριβό;
(Αυτά τα ολίγα  :Laugh: )

----------


## leosedf

To ELM327 δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο του εμπορίου. Είναι μικροελεγκτής PIC προγραμματισμένος και η εταιρία που το κάνει το έχει ονομάσει έτσι.
Εγώ το αγόρασα απο εδώ http://www.elmelectronics.com/obdic.html απο το site του κατασκευαστή και μου ήρθε κανονικά. Υπάρχει και σε SMD  έκδοση. Στα 24 ευρώ νομίζω είναι το κόστος του.

----------


## Panoss

Ωχ, τώρα με απογοήτευσες. Μήπως τελικά συμφέρει η αγορά κάποιου έτοιμου από ebay; Δεν το 'χω ψάξει, θα το ψάξω πάντως.

----------


## leosedf

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16921 Υπάρχει και Bluetooth έκδοση που συνδέεται ασύρματα με το PC αλλα δέν ξέρω αν είναι κλώνος κλπ.

----------


## navar

δεν υπάρχει καμία πιο DIY κατασκευή να δίνουν και το hex ?

----------


## navar

> Υπάρχει και σε SMD  έκδοση. Στα 24 ευρώ νομίζω είναι το κόστος του.



με 2 ευρώ παραπάνω παίρνεις το έτοιμο και σε κουτάκι και με την καλωδίωση και usb και τα μεταφορικά μέσα !
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lates...motiveQ5fTools

----------


## leosedf

Δυστηχώς το 327 είναι στάνταρ και είναι απο τα πιό καλά ολοκληρωμένα στην αγορά. Πολλά φτηνότερα είναι κλώνοι και δεν δουλεύουν σωστά.

----------


## navar

δηλασή Κωνσταντίνε άσχετα που λένε ELM327 μπορεί να είναι και κλώνοι ?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γιατί το ELM327 δεν είναι part number κανονικά αλλα custom programmed μικροελεγκτής.
Ο κινέζος μπορεί να σου λέει οτι κάνει το ίδιο και να στο πασσάρει σαν 327 αλλα το software μέσα το έχει φτιάξει κοντός πεινάλας με 486.
Προτιμώ να δώσω 20 ευρώ παραπάνω και να μου δουλεύει για χρόνια και να είναι συμβατό με τα πάντα. Ένα που είχα φτιάξει το 2004 ακόμα λειτουργεί άψογα.

----------


## navar

> Προτιμώ να δώσω 20 ευρώ παραπάνω και να μου δουλεύει για χρόνια και να είναι συμβατό με τα πάντα. Ένα που είχα φτιάξει το 2004 ακόμα λειτουργεί άψογα.



εφόσον είναι έτσι, και εγώ στην ίδια λογική με σένα είμαι , απλά ειδα οτι έλεγαν όλα 327 και δεν ήξερα οτι παίζουν και κλώνοι !

----------


## Xarry

Εφοσον αναψε το λαμπακι check engine μπορει να ειναι τα παντα. Πρεπει να το πας στην αντιπροσωπια η οπου το πας για σερβις να το βαλουν σε διαγνωστικο για να βρεθει η αιτια.

----------


## kiros

> Εφοσον αναψε το λαμπακι check engine μπορει να ειναι τα παντα. Πρεπει να το πας στην αντιπροσωπια η οπου το πας για σερβις να το βαλουν σε διαγνωστικο για να βρεθει η αιτια.



Μηπως δεν μπηκες στον κοπο να διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα post;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κάποιο καλό πρόγραμμα δωρεάν ή φτηνό για Hyundai???

----------


## Erasitexnis1

Θα ήθελα τηνβοήθεια σας αν γνωρίζετε για τον κωδικό της τρόμπας/αντλίας βενζίνης (όλο τοκουτί) για το HyundaiAccentLCτου 2000, 1341cc, 5άθηρο με κωδικό μηχανής G4EAYκαι VIN(Vehicle identification number* -* Αριθμός ταυτοποίησης οχήματος)KMHCG51FPYU049991

Στην αντλία βενζίνης ο μόνος κωδικόςείναι το “31110-“ από ότι βλέπω λείπει το δεύτερο κομμάτι του κωδικού. Μπορείνα βοηθήσει κανείς; Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

βρες από τη λίστα πιο είναι και παρακάτω οι περισσότεροι δίνουν το ΡΝ.

----------


## johnnkast

> Θα ήθελα τηνβοήθεια σας αν γνωρίζετε για τον κωδικό της τρόμπας/αντλίας βενζίνης (όλο τοκουτί) για το HyundaiAccentLCτου 2000, 1341cc, 5άθηρο με κωδικό μηχανής G4EAYκαι VIN(Vehicle identification number* -* Αριθμός ταυτοποίησης οχήματος)KMHCG51FPYU049991
> 
> Στην αντλία βενζίνης ο μόνος κωδικόςείναι το “31110-“ από ότι βλέπω λείπει το δεύτερο κομμάτι του κωδικού. Μπορείνα βοηθήσει κανείς; Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.



31110-25000 ή
31110-25010

----------


## Erasitexnis1

*Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Αυτό που έχω βρει είναι αυτά που αναφέρεις 
31110-25000 ή 31110-25010
 αλλά και τα
31110-25600 ή 31123-25000

Είναι τα ίδια; Κάνουν όλα για το Hyundai Accent 2000;
Σας ευχαριστώ! 
*

----------


## johnnkast

ιδιες ειναι οι αντλιες.......το 25600 ειναι για accent 2003-2005 με τον ψηφιακο χιλιομετρητη

----------


## radiomario

γνωριζει καποιος φιλος απο ποια χρονολογια κ μετα τα accent δεν ειχαν προβληματα π.χ.  οπως τα παραπανω  ή κ αλλα διαφορα προβληματα ? κ ολη η σειρα 

των accent εχουν ιμαντα χρονισμου 

κ οχι καδενα ?? ή μετα απο καποια χρονολογια αλλαξαν τον ιμαντα χρονισμου με καδενα ?? οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει - ευχαριστω

 (ενδιαφερεται φιλαρακι για αγορα μετ/νου accent )

----------


## Erasitexnis1

> ιδιες ειναι οι αντλιες.......το 25600 ειναι για accent 2003-2005 με τον ψηφιακο χιλιομετρητη



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! οι απαντήσεις σας ήταν κατατοπιστικές.

----------


## redondo7

Καλησπέρα,έχω accent 2002,διαπίστωσα ότι καίει λάδια,δοκιμάσαμε ένα παχύρευστο 20χ50,ο μηχανικός είπε πως θα στρώσει,όμως έχω ακούσει παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις με το ίδιο πρόβλημα,σε accent,αλλάξανε τσιμούχες και έστρωσαν,γνωρίζει κάποιος τι ισχύει;

----------


## vasilllis

Αν καιει λαδια οσες τσιμουχες και να αλλάξεις διαφορα δεν θα δεις.αν στάζει λαδια,τοτε ενδεχεται να ειναι απο αυτες.
Επισης το 20w-50 δεν είναι χοντρο λαδι για μειωση καυσης.υπαρχουν καποια λαδια και καποια προσθετα.
Για τι ποσοτητες μιλαμε;

----------


## george Mp

> Καλησπέρα,έχω accent 2002,διαπίστωσα ότι καίει λάδια,δοκιμάσαμε ένα παχύρευστο 20χ50,ο μηχανικός είπε πως θα στρώσει,όμως έχω ακούσει παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις με το ίδιο πρόβλημα,σε accent,αλλάξανε τσιμούχες και έστρωσαν,γνωρίζει κάποιος τι ισχύει;



Τσιμουχες ή τσιμουχακια στις βαλβιδες του καπακιου;Αν εχει πολλα χιλιομετρα στο κοντερ μπορει να θελει και επισκευη η μηχανη ή το καπακι αν τα χιλιομετρα δεν ειναι τοσο πολλα.

----------

vasilllis (27-06-16)

----------


## redondo7

Δεν στάζει λάδια,195000 χλμ,κάπου μισό λίτρο στα 1000-1500 χλμ,αν θυμάμαι από την τελευταία φορά,παρόμοια περίπτωση είχε γνωστός μου,άλλαξε τσιμούχες και δεν είχε πρόβλημα,ο μηχανικός επιμένει ότι με το λάδι που βάλαμε θα στρώσει.Ποιά λάδια είναι για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;

----------


## Xarry

> Ποιά λάδια είναι για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;



Θα ανοιξεις το service manual και θα δεις προτεινομενη μαρκα, ιξωδες και τυπο λαδιου αναλογα με τις θερμοκρασιες της χωρας. Οπωσδηποτε ορυκτελαιο και οχι semi η οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Το να καει λαδι ενα αυτοκινητο λογω λαθος τυπου και ιξωδους λαδιου βελτιωνεται κατα 0,1-0,2 λιτρα στα 1000 χιλιομετρα εφοσον το μοτερ δεν καει λαδια απο μονο του.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.bardahlgreece.com/#!-/ck4t
πολλες εταιρειες εχουν βελτιωτικα .Βαζεις το λαδακι που θες και το προσθετεις.
Οσο για τις τσιμουχες που λες,οπως σωστα συμπληρωσε ο george mp η μοναδικη περιπτωση να φταινε αυτες για καυση λαδιου ειναι τα τσιμουχακια βαλβιδων.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι προβλημα των hyundai αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ενδεειγμενη λυση να λυσεις καπακι να αλλαξεις τσιμουχακια ΜΟΝΟ.
http://www.4troxoi.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=48264
Παντως εγω δεν θα ελυνα κινητηρα για να αλλαξω μονο τσιμουχακια.

----------


## redondo7

Όσα hyundai accent παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα με λάδι,αλλαζουν τσιμούχες.Σε πρώτο στάδιο μου είπε ο μηχανικός,να βάλουμε ένα λάδι 20wχ50,μήπως και στρώσει,δύο φορές συμπλήρωσα,orlen oil platinum classic για κινητήρες με 150000 χλμ και άνω.

----------


## Xarry

> Όσα hyundai accent παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα με λάδι,αλλαζουν τσιμούχες.Σε πρώτο στάδιο μου είπε ο μηχανικός,να βάλουμε ένα λάδι 20wχ50,μήπως και στρώσει,δύο φορές συμπλήρωσα,orlen oil platinum classic για κινητήρες με 150000 χλμ και άνω.



Δε μπορω να μη σχολιασω 2 πραγματα. 
Πρωτον τι θα πει οσα accent παρουσιαζουν προβλημα με λαδι αλλαζουν τσιμουχες. Στα corsa ας πουμε αλλαζεις μπουζι;
Αν το προβλημα ειναι στα τσιμουχακια και ειναι εντονο (μισο λιτρο στα 1000-1500 ειναι πολυ εντονο) τα αλλαζεις. Αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι απο εκει, οχι βαζεις 20-50 για να δεις αν παλι θα καει.
Δευτερον εχωντας παντα αυτοκινητα με πολλα χιλιομετρα δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε λαδι για πανω απο 150000 χλμ.

Ο κατασκευαστης τι λαδια προτεινει;

----------


## redondo7

Είναι σύνηθες όταν προκύπτει πρόβλημα με λάδια σε accent,αλλάζουν τσιμούχες,όσους έχω ρωτήσει με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα,αυτό μου απάντησαν.Κυκλοφορούν λάδια για αμάξια με 150000χλμ και άνω,δεν το ήξερα και εγώ αλλά το έμαθα!Αν όλσ πάνε καλά,πλέον θα χρησιμοποιώ λάδια castrol ή eneos,όχι άλλα πειράματα με χύμα λάδια κτλ!

----------


## redondo7

Καλησπέρα παίδες,έβαλα βελτιωτικό,πριν από 4 μέρες,στο hyundai accent,ελπίζω ναδούμε διαφορά,σε αντίθετη περίπτωση,πάμε για τσιμούχες,ξέρει κάποιος το κόστος αλλαγής για τσιμούχες,για να ξέρω που βαδίζω,πλακώσανε εκκαθαριστικό και ενφια,οπότε πρέπει να κάνω και τα κουμάντα μου!

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου τι βελτιωτικά αν έχουν φθαρεί οι βαλβίδες ? δηλαδή το βελτιωτικό κλείνει το φθαρμένο τσιμουχάκι και δεν καίει λάδια ?

Απο εκεί και πέρα πσο να δώσεις κανένα 100αρι 150αρι ?

----------


## redondo7

Ότι μου είπε ο μηχανικός έκανα,δεν ξέρω αν έχουν φθαρεί βαλβίδες,απλά έχω ακούσει από γνωστό που είχε αντίστοιχο θέμα,άλλαξε τσιμούχες και δεν είχε ξανά πρόβλημα.Πρώτα βάλαμε άλλο λάδι μήπως βοηθήσει,τώρα βελτιωτικό,μετά αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι,τσιμούχες.Είναι δεύτερο χέρι το αμάξι,σε κανένα από τα δύο προηγούμενα που είχα,δεν αντιμετώπιζα πρόβλημα,ειδικά σε ένα toyota starlet που είχα 14 χρόνια!Και πάλι δεν  έχω παράπονο από τον hyundai accent,κοντά 2 χρόνια,αν ήξερα τι λάδια έβαζε ο προηγούμενος,ίσως να ήμουνα προετοιμασμένος,αν και δεν είναι σίγουρο!

----------


## picdev

φτηνά ανταλλακτικά έχει, τώρα αν εχεις κανένα καλό μηχανικό- πράγμα σπάνιο να βρεις, και ασχωλείται με το αμάξι φτιάχνεις φτηνά τα παντα.
Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που έχει γεμισει ο τόπος παλιά ατος

----------


## Xarry

> Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που έχει γεμισει ο τόπος παλιά ατος



Φτηνο στην αγορα, λιγα κυβικα, μικρη καταναλωση, ευκολο μοτερ, ξεφτιλα (στην τιμη) ανταλλακτικα.

----------


## redondo7

Είναι πολύ καλός μηχανικός,για αυτό και κάνω υπομονή,μία εξαετία πηγαίνω σε αυτόν,τρία διαφορετικά αμάξια,ποτέ δεν μα την έφερε,καλό χέρι και λογικές τιμές.Τα 100 ευρώ για τσιμούχες,είναι ψιλοακριβή,θα τον ρωτήσω από εβδομάδα και θα γράψω την τιμή που μου πρότεινε!

----------


## vasilllis

> φτηνά ανταλλακτικά έχει, τώρα αν εχεις κανένα καλό μηχανικό- πράγμα σπάνιο να βρεις, και ασχωλείται με το αμάξι φτιάχνεις φτηνά τα παντα.
> Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που έχει γεμισει ο τόπος παλιά ατος



Ακη στο εμποριο πανω απο 3-4€ το τσιμουχακι δεν εχει.+ φλατζα καπακιου.




> Είναι πολύ καλός μηχανικός,για αυτό και κάνω υπομονή,μία εξαετία πηγαίνω σε αυτόν,τρία διαφορετικά αμάξια,ποτέ δεν μα την έφερε,καλό χέρι και λογικές τιμές.Τα 100 ευρώ για τσιμούχες,είναι ψιλοακριβή,θα τον ρωτήσω από εβδομάδα και θα γράψω την τιμή που μου πρότεινε!



100€ σου φαινονται ακριβα για τσιμουχες?ξερεις τι δουλεια πρεπει να κανει για να τις αλλαξει?

----------


## picdev

Καλά για τέτοιες δουλειές δεν έχεις.κρητηριο τα λεφτά μόνο .
Μπορεί να γίνει ζημιά και να τραβας τα βυζια σου

Τι δουλειά να θέλουν οι βαλβίδες , μία λίγο παραπάνω μία λίγο παρακάτω

----------


## vasilllis

Θελει κατεβασμα καπακι.Απο την στιγμη που θα κατεβασει καπακι θελει φλατζα καπακιου.Οταν τα λυσει δεν θα κανει και ενα πατημα στις βαλβιδες?
Τα 100€ ασυζητητι ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα.ΤΟ μονο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι ζογκλερικα να φερνει ενα ενα πιστονι στο ΑΝΣ και να αλλαζει τσιμουχακια επιτοπου χωρις κατεβασμα μοτερ.Αν γινεται.

----------


## Fubar.gr

> Θελει κατεβασμα καπακι.Απο την στιγμη που θα κατεβασει καπακι θελει φλατζα καπακιου.Οταν τα λυσει δεν θα κανει και ενα πατημα στις βαλβιδες?
> Τα 100€ ασυζητητι ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα.ΤΟ μονο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι ζογκλερικα να φερνει ενα ενα πιστονι στο ΑΝΣ και να αλλαζει τσιμουχακια επιτοπου χωρις κατεβασμα μοτερ.Αν γινεται.




Ναί, έτσι ακριβώς το κάνουν, χωρίς να αφαιρέσουν το καπάκι, και με το να φέρνουν έναν έναν τους κυλινδρους στο ΑΝΣ για να μήν πέσουν μέσα οι βαλβίδες.

Εδώ δείχνω τη διαδικασία: http://fubar.gr/hyundai-atos-engine-part-3a/

----------


## alpha uk

Υπάρχει καί άλλος τρόπος, βγάζει μπουζια καί τροφοδοτεί αέρα σε κάθε κύλινδρο   από το κομπρεσέρ. Χωρίς ΑΝΣ

----------


## redondo7

Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει διαδικασία,όμως αλλάξανε οι εποχές,παλιότερα δεν τα υπολογίζαμε,τώρα όλα μετράνε!Για μπουζί και τροφοδότηση αέρα με κομπρεσέρ,το έχω ακούσει ως λύση.Το βίντεο ήταν πολύ καλό,καi είναι όμοια accent και atos.Το θέμα είναι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα,τα χρήματα κανονίζονται,αν υπάρχει θέληση.Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής,για το κάψιμο του λαδιού,αιτία είναι το λάδι που έβαζε ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης,ή είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό στα hyundai accent,μετά τα 150000 χλμ πχ.,δεν έτυχε στα αμάξια που είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα,για αυτό τον λόγο κάνω την ερώτηση,όποιος ξέρει ας μου απαντήσει.

----------


## alpha uk

Εάν όντως καίει λάδια από τα τσιμουχακια , είναι λόγο ακινησίας, όταν το αυτοκίνητο μένει ακίνητο τα τσιμουχακια ξεραίνονται λόγο έλλειψης λαδιού , 150.000χλμ δέν είναι πολλά . Είναι ή μέση ηλικία μία μηχανής. Εάν τα λάδια ήταν 5/40 τότε ναι θα τσίμπαγε λίγο λάδι περίπου 1 λίτρο κάθε 5.000κλμ . Εάν είναι 10/40 τότε όχι δέν έπρεπε να καίει λάδια

----------


## navar

και αν είναι απο τα ελατήρια ;;;;

----------


## redondo7

Δεύτερο χέρι είναι το αμάξι,το πήρα με 184000 χλμ,προφανώς ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης,έβαζε φθηνό λάδι 20wx50,από κάποια χρονική στιγμή και μετά,για τα ελατήρια,δεν ξέρω αν παιζει κάτι,γενικότερα.Περιμένω να κάνω 1000 χλμ,και να δω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι,με το βελτιωτικό που έβαλε την περασμένη εβδομάδα.Έχω αλλάξει σχεδόν όλα,φίλτρα λαδιού,αέρα,καμπίνας(ενεργού άνθρακα),βενζίνης,υγρό φρένων-συμπλέκτη,βαλβολίνες,αν δεν είχα το κάψιμό του λαδιού,θα άλλαζα και τους ιμάντες,είναι στο πρόγραμμα να αλλάξουν,προαιρετικά.

----------


## polog40

Μια μέτρηση της συμπίεσης θα έλυνε κάθε απορία για φθορά στον κύλινδρο και στα ελατήρια και θα έδινε σημαντικές πληροφορίες για από το που προέρχεται το κάψιμο του λαδιού. 

Στάλθηκε από το C6833 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## redondo7

Καλησπέρα παίδες,χθες τσέκαρα τα λάδια,μετά το τελευταίο συμπλήρωμα 500 ml που έκανα,και το βελτιωτικό που έβαλα,ήταν πολύ καλύτερο από κάθε άλλη φορά,ζήτημα αν ήθελε 100 ml,δεν συμπλήρωσα,θα κάνω λίγα ακόμα χιλιόμετρα,για σιγουριά,το βελτιωτικό είναι τελικά πολύ καλό,ζωντάνεψε τον κινητήρα,και έπαιξε λογικά,μεγάλο ρόλο στο να μην κάψει αρκετό λάδι,πέρασα και κτεο,όλα καλά,είδωμεν μέχρι το επόμενο τσεκάρισμα!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Καλησπέρα παίδες,χθες τσέκαρα τα λάδια,μετά το τελευταίο συμπλήρωμα 500 ml που έκανα,και το βελτιωτικό που έβαλα,ήταν πολύ καλύτερο από κάθε άλλη φορά,ζήτημα αν ήθελε 100 ml,δεν συμπλήρωσα,θα κάνω λίγα ακόμα χιλιόμετρα,για σιγουριά,το βελτιωτικό είναι τελικά πολύ καλό,ζωντάνεψε τον κινητήρα,και έπαιξε λογικά,μεγάλο ρόλο στο να μην κάψει αρκετό λάδι,πέρασα και κτεο,όλα καλά,είδωμεν μέχρι το επόμενο τσεκάρισμα!



Επειδή εχω και εγω accent (1998 ) το οποιο επισης καιει το λαδάκι του αν θες πες μου σε παρακαλώ για ποιο βελτιωτικό αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## Xarry

> Καλησπέρα παίδες,χθες τσέκαρα τα λάδια,μετά το τελευταίο συμπλήρωμα 500 ml που έκανα,και το βελτιωτικό που έβαλα,ήταν πολύ καλύτερο από κάθε άλλη φορά,ζήτημα αν ήθελε 100 ml,δεν συμπλήρωσα,θα κάνω λίγα ακόμα χιλιόμετρα,για σιγουριά,το βελτιωτικό είναι τελικά πολύ καλό,ζωντάνεψε τον κινητήρα,και έπαιξε λογικά,μεγάλο ρόλο στο να μην κάψει αρκετό λάδι,πέρασα και κτεο,όλα καλά,είδωμεν μέχρι το επόμενο τσεκάρισμα!



Τα 100 ml στα ποσα χιλιομετρα; Τα λαδια τα μετρησες με μοτερ κρυο και σβηστο για καμποσες ωρες;

----------


## redondo7

LIQUI MOLY 125 ML,ουσιαστικα ήταν κρύος ο κινητήρας αν φανταστείς ότι έκανα 10 λεπτά να πάω συνεργείο.Θα φανεί αν έγινε πραγματική δουλειά,αυτόπου έχω προσθέσει και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα,με το βελτιωτικό,άλλαξε η συμεριφορά του κινητήρα,ζωήρεψε.Πριν το βελτιωτικό είχα συμπληρώση 200 ml,500 ml,300 ml,πάντα με 1000 χλμ περίπου το κάθε συμπλήρωμα,προχθές δεν βάλαμε καθόλου,ήταν σχεδόν γεμάτο,προχωράμε με προσεκτικά βήματα,ψάχνουμε λύσεις,γιατί κάποιος θα πει γιατί δεν κάνατε αλλαγή στις τσιμούχες,είδωμεν!

----------


## Xarry

Ασχολουμαι με σαραβαλα αυτοκινητα αρκετα χρονια, πρωτη φορα ακουω να αλλαζει η συμπεριφορα του αυτοκινητου απο λαδια.
Επισης αν το αμαξι δουλεψε 10 λεπτα και μετα μετρησες τα λαδια τα μετρησες λαθος.
Για να μετρησεις σωστα τα λαδια με κρυο κινητηρα βαζεις 2-3 λεπτα μπρος το πολυ στο ρελαντι και μετα μετρας. Αμα δωσεις γκαζι και ανεβασουν πιεση τα λαδια πρεπει να περιμενεις για να μετρησεις.
Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι επηρεασαν τη μετρηση τα 10 λεπτα που δουλεψε το αμαξι αλλα ειναι λαθος να τα μετρας ετσι.

----------


## picdev

Αυτό που λες καθαρίζει τις βαλβίδες και τα καταλυπα . Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με τα λάδια που καίει από διαρροές ο κινητήρας 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.autopartscenter.gr/defaul...3&productID=80

----------


## picdev

Άλλο είδα εγώ 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## redondo7

Καλημέρα,ανέφερα ότι πρόσθεσα βελτιωτικό και από την στιγμή που το έβαλα,είναι ζωηρός ο κινητήρας,δεν έγραψα κάτι άλλο,τώρα για την μέτρηση,σίγουρα καλό είναι με κρύα μηχανή,να κοιτάζεις αν χάνει λάδια,όμως και με ζεστή μηχανή,για 10 λεπτά,κάτι θα καταλάβεις,σε μεγάλο ποσοστό.

----------


## redondo7

Καλησπέρα παίδες,προχθές κοίταξα τα λάδια με κρύα μηχανή και με ρελαντί,τα λάδια ήτανε γεμάτα,δεν ήθελε συμπλήρωμα,θα τα κοιτάξω πάλι σε κάνα 15 μέρες,να συμπληρώσω και άλλα χιλιόμετρα,αν βοήθησε το λάδι που έβαλα όταν κατάλαβα ότι καίει λάδια,άλλα και το βελτιωτικό που έβαλα πριν ένα μήνα,θα είναι κάτι καλό και χρήσιμο και για άλλους που έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα,είδωμεν!

----------

picdev (19-08-16)

----------


## fotisp2

Αλλαξε τσιμουχακια βαλβιδων ,βαλε σιλικονης

----------


## redondo7

Α δεν καίει λάδια,για ποιό λόγο να αλλάξω τσιμουχάκια βαλβίδων;Σε περίπτωση που θα κάψει πολύ λάδι,θα προχωρήσω σε αλλαγή τσιμουχιών.Στον ξάδερφό μου,του είπε ο μηχανικός ότι θέλει φλάντζα κεφαλής,και περάσε ο καιρός χωρίς πρόβλημα.ΟΙ εποχές βουρ στον πατσά περάσανε παίδες,προσεκτικά βήματα,και αν είναι περίεργος ο μηχανικός,έχει και άλλους που θέλουν να εργαστούν.

----------


## Xarry

Απο οταν εβαλες τα βελτιωτικα στα λαδια, ποσα χιλιομετρα εχεις κανει;

----------


## redondo7

Περίπου 1000 χλμ,η στάθμη στο μετρητή είναι γεμάτη,ενώ τις τρείς προηγούμενες φορές που κοίταζα,έδειχνε την στάθμη κάτω από το κανονικό.Αν βοήθησε το λάδι που αντικατέστησε το προηγούμενο,και το βελτιωτικό που πρόσθεσα,θα φανεί.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παιδιά κάποιος που εχει το μοντέλο του 98'' το 1341cc. Παρατηρώ φέτος μια πτώση απόδοσης όταν χρησιμοποιω το AC  ειδικά στον εθνικό δρόμο σε σημείο να το κλείνω γιατι ακόμα και σε ελάχιστα ανηφορική πορεία χανει ακαριαια στροφές η τετάρτη ενω η τρίτη μετά οταν κατεβαζω εχει παρα πολλές στροφές...Βασανα μου δηλαδη
Με κλειστο το AC μπορώ ακόμα και προσπέραση να κανω με τετάρτη (κανα λεωφορείο μη φανταστειτε κανα EVO :W00t: ). Αυτο το φαινόμενο με την τετάρτη ταχυτητα σιγουρα δεν το παρατηρούσα σε αυτό το βαθμο τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.
Να αναφέρω ότι πρόπερσι έγινε γενική αλλαγή AC, μπήκε μεταχειρισμένο γιατί το εργοστασιακό του έπαθε ζημιά.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Να αναφέρω ότι πρόπερσι έγινε γενική αλλαγή AC, μπήκε μεταχειρισμένο γιατί το εργοστασιακό του έπαθε ζημιά.




αυτό που έβαλες είναι λογικά από μεγαλύτερου κυβισμού αμάξι.


υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να εχει περισσότερο φρεον από όσο χρειάζεται,, απευθύνσου σε ψυκτικό για να σου μετρήσει το φρεον, 
ή βάλε μικρότερη αντλία ΑC.

----------


## Xarry

> Παιδιά κάποιος που εχει το μοντέλο του 98'' το 1341cc. Παρατηρώ φέτος μια πτώση απόδοσης όταν χρησιμοποιω το AC  ειδικά στον εθνικό δρόμο σε σημείο να το κλείνω γιατι ακόμα και σε ελάχιστα ανηφορική πορεία χανει ακαριαια στροφές η τετάρτη ενω η τρίτη μετά οταν κατεβαζω εχει παρα πολλές στροφές...Βασανα μου δηλαδη
> Με κλειστο το AC μπορώ ακόμα και προσπέραση να κανω με τετάρτη (κανα λεωφορείο μη φανταστειτε κανα EVO). Αυτο το φαινόμενο με την τετάρτη ταχυτητα σιγουρα δεν το παρατηρούσα σε αυτό το βαθμο τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.
> Να αναφέρω ότι πρόπερσι έγινε γενική αλλαγή AC, μπήκε μεταχειρισμένο γιατί το εργοστασιακό του έπαθε ζημιά.



Εδω 1800αρια και διλιτρα αυτων το χρονολογιων και με AC ψοφανε τι περιμενεις;
Δεν αντιλεγω οτι με το καινουριο συμπιεστη μπορει να εχασες λιγο αποδοση.
Αυτα τα αυτοκινητα φτιαχτηκανε για να πηγαινουνε 120χλμ μαξ σε μεγαλους δρομους.

Φιλικα στο λεω και χωρις ιχνος ειρωνιας αλλα αμα πεις σε καποιον εχω αξεντ του 98 και με AC δε μπορω να κανω προσπεραση θα βαλει τα γελια.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παιδιά καλό ειναι να διαβάζουμε ποιο προσεκτικά την απαντηση κάποιου πριν βοηθήσουμε. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας. Θα απευθυνθώ στον μάστορα που μου έβαλε το μεταχειρισμένο AC

----------


## redondo7

Εγώ πάντως απορώ,πως γίνεται μετά από τόσα χρόνια,να βλέπεις ευρωπαικά αυτοκίνητα στους δρόμους!Πολύ ειρωνεία για τα κορεάτικα!

----------


## redondo7

Καλημέρα παίδες,χθες κοίταξα τα λάδια,τόσο με κρύα μηχανή,όσο και στο ρελαντί,το λάδι φουλ,αν και αυτό τον μήνα,όπως και τον προηγούμενο,έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα,θα σημαίνει ότι έκανε δουλεία,το λάδι,αλλά και το βελτιωτικό.είδωμεν,καλό διήμερο.

----------

